# Summa T610 cutter



## MeganK (Aug 12, 2009)

So, I have tried to search this on the forum and Google, but haven't had much luck. I'm thinking of purchasing a used one (I believe it is something like 5 years old..?), but can't find much about this specific model. It also comes with SignLab e6 software. Does anybody have any experience with this cutter or software? I'm a little worried that if I have some sort of technical problem I won't be able to find the solution or support to fix it.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

well, I have a d60 and an old roland,...both great machines. I downloaded from each of their websites the drivers and can now cut directly out of Corelx4, I know i prob didnt answer your question..just threw that in there.


----------

